# TiVo Remote Photo



## stevencarpenter (Sep 4, 2003)

Hello all,

Does anyone have a photo of a top down view of the UK TiVo remote with high(ish) resolution?

I'm after it for my new Remote (http://www.tinbert.com/iRed2/).

There is one photo available on TiVoweb but its a bit too low resolution... http://1.1.1.1/tivo/sendkey/

I have also been through Google images and many are either not good quality or have poor backgrounds. I'm hoping someone on here might have a good quality GIF (with background transparency) they could add to the thread for me.

Cheers!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Courtesy of garysargent's site @ http://www.garysargent.co.uk :










iRedtouch looks good, pity iPhone has no IR...


----------



## stevencarpenter (Sep 4, 2003)

Hello mikerr, Thanks for the photo! 

Have a look at this little gem...
http://www.irtrans.de/en/
..its the other part of iRed (which is the Mac app) there is a PC app shipped with the IRtrans by default. My IRTrans is PoE powered as well. Very impressed so far.

The iPhone does indeed have no IR but the IRtrans fills the gap and allows an iPhone/iPod touch to control all IR.

iRedTouch (iTunes app store) is a app for the IRtrans, which can either talk to the server software (I have it set up this way) or independently directly to the IRtrans.


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

oops


----------

